# Invisible watermarks?



## AfroKen (Aug 14, 2009)

Currently, I write the name of my website across my photos to "watermark" my JPGs, not my favorite thing to do, but it sorta works.  However, I came across this software for adding invisible watermarks and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about it, whether there were better alternatives to this, something for the Mac (it's PC only, although I do use both Macs and PCs), whether it's effective, what your collective thoughts were on watermarking, that kind of thing.

http://www.watermarker.com/software-for-adding-invisible-watermarks/

And no, I don't work for this company or date the owner's daughter. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 14, 2009)

Not really sure that it's worth it...

It doesn't prevent anything.  If people are going to steal your image, this won't stop them.  It can't stop them from printing it either.  All it will do is prove that it's yours, but you knew that already.

If you're looking for "proof" to take to court, I think a registered copyright would go a lot farther than this.


Personally, I don't like watermarking in general.  They are either too small to work, or too big to enjoy the picture.  An invisible watermark solves that problem, but it won't actually prevent anything.

EDIT
One situation where I don't mind watermarks is if you just want to "sign" the picture, or put your name on it (as long as it doesn't ruin the picture).  I don't think that's the same as slapping a big logo on it trying to prevent theft though.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2009)

AfroKen said:


> Currently, I write the name of my website across my photos to "watermark" my JPGs, not my favorite thing to do, but it sorta works. However, I came across this software for adding invisible watermarks and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about it, whether there were better alternatives to this, something for the Mac (it's PC only, although I do use both Macs and PCs), whether it's effective, what your collective thoughts were on watermarking, that kind of thing.
> 
> Icemark - software for adding invisible watermarks for protection copyright on digital images and photos
> 
> ...


I'm missing something. How does an invisible watermark benefit you, to the tune of $50? 

I'd almost be willing to bet it can be stripped as easy as stripping EXIF/IPTC metadata.

You get no recognition from it.

Copyright is yours, even without a copyright statement. Visible watermarks, right-click protections, and visible copyright statements are ineffective at preventing infringement, but you at least get recognition with a visible watermark.


----------



## Chichimoge (Aug 18, 2009)

That sites not worth it. You could easily do that in photoshop. If you need my help. Just ask


----------



## AfroKen (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate that.  I am actually doing it in PhotoShop right now, typing "www.elevenshadows.com" or "www.kenleephotography.com" on a duplicate layer and then adjusting the opacity so it isn't as distracting to the image.  Right now, that seems to be the best way for me to do it.  I'm totally open to other methods, however.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 18, 2009)

AfroKen said:


> I'm totally open to other methods, however.



Similar (visually) to what you're doing now - make a brush.

Create your signature, or whatever it is you want to stamp on it.  Make a selection of it, then create a brush from the selection.

This way, you can make it any size, any color, and any opacity you want - and place it with a single click (once you have selected the brush).


----------



## mimadee (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I just visibly watermark my stuff. I heard about that software, but to me it's not worth it. Plus, like you said, it's for a PC, which I don't have.


----------



## AfroKen (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool.  I guess I'll keep doing what I'm doing...or try O|||||||O's brush method, which sounds like a good simple idea.


----------



## iflynething (Aug 19, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> AfroKen said:
> 
> 
> > I'm totally open to other methods, however.
> ...



Could you elaborate or maybe some screen shots? This seems interesting!

~Michael~


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

iflynething said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > AfroKen said:
> ...



It's really a lot easier than you think...

Google "custom brush photoshop", and I bet you'll get a good turtorial.

Basically, you make any shape you want, make a selection of it, and in one of the menus (too out of it to look it up...) there is an option to make a brush from the selection.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Create a Custom Brush in Photoshop


----------



## iflynething (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, AWESOME!

~Michael~


----------

